# Winter of Discontent..



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well worth going to see, very moving and intense...


and as a p.s my friend is in it and didn't say a word but I recognised her as soon as she appeared on the screen.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well worth going to see, very moving and intense...
> 
> 
> and as a p.s my friend is in it and didn't say a word but I recognised her as soon as she appeared on the screen.


I really want to see this. Is it English subs?

Also, the documentary "The Jews of Egypt" is now showing in some cinemas :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it has English subtitles.. I went to see the Jews of Egypt on Friday and that is also worth going to see, the editing needs a bit of tweaking, It is a documentary not a film

A great tip.. we went to the cinema on Friday morning for the 10.30am showing, we had the theatre to ourself so no phone going off.. This afternoon we went to the 1.30 showing and there was maybe 10 of us viewing and no phones going off.


----------

